# iPhone 4s text backups



## slater (Feb 3, 2012)

I thought I was ok with tech. I synced my wife's iPhone. Can someone please walk me through getting the text file and decoding it. Do not just send me a link. I tried that but didn't understand the instructions for finding and then decoding the file


Thanks!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Assuming you`re on a Mac.
If not I have no idea how to help you..

Go into finder..
hit shift/command/g 

A search box will pop up.
Copy/paste this line into it..
~/Library/Application Support/MobileSync/Backup/

Finder will take you directly to the iPhone back-up file.
It`s called "Back Up" and in it is another folder with a lot of digits in the name.
Inside this folder are the back up logs which are a time consuming pain in the ass to read.


From there you`re on your own.
At this point it`s sifting through a needle looking for a haystack.


Someone else might know of a viewer to decode the actual text files/logs.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Let us know how you do.


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

3d0d7e5fb2ce288813306e4d4636395e047a3d28

That is the name of the folder which keeps the text messages. Open it with notepad or a similar program.


----------



## iheartlife (Apr 4, 2012)

slater, my heart sank to see your post

keep us updated


----------



## slater (Feb 3, 2012)

iheartlife said:


> slater, my heart sank to see your post
> 
> keep us updated


I don't have any hard reason to look. No big setback. Just doing my "homework". Yesterday she had dinner with her mon and brother for mothers day and started the talk about clarifying how she has misrepresented me to everyone for years now to justify her behavior. It's a start and shows intent. She has started traveling again and it's tough. Thanks for the tech help and the concern.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

You can play with technology all you want to, it's not going to fix the problem, which is a lack of communication with your wife.


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

Another problem with travelling wayward spouses is they can essentially hook up with anyone at their hotel with no proof on their phone or email accounts.


----------



## iheartlife (Apr 4, 2012)

lamaga said:


> You can play with technology all you want to, it's not going to fix the problem, which is a lack of communication with your wife.


I'll just keep on saying my point too.

As I said in my longer post in the keylogger / reconciliation thread, you are profoundly naïve about how affairs work.

Affairs are about lies
Lying to yourself about how it's ok to confide in someone outside the marriage

Lying to yourself about how you deserve your fun on the side

Lying about the truth of your marital history

Lying to your spouse and telling them all of your needs are met and nothing is wrong.

You think it's about communication. You are right. It's about failing to communicate your needs, failing to request marriage counseling, failing to share your true self with your spouse because you're saving it for someone else. Failing to communicate to your spouse you're having sex with someone else so THEY can tell you this is unacceptable and it must stop or you will divorce.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## slater (Feb 3, 2012)

keko said:


> Another problem with travelling wayward spouses is they can essentially hook up with anyone at their hotel with no proof on their phone or email accounts.


No S&^t Story of my (ww's) life.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

lamaga said:


> You can play with technology all you want to, it's not going to fix the problem, which is a lack of communication with your wife.


Communication won't fix it alone, if they are CONSTANTLY lying to your face!


----------



## OldWolf57 (Mar 20, 2012)

iheart, i think lama is a trojan fom a cheating site. every 1 of her or his post is about not snooping, and defending the skanks. he play the game well, but he has given himself/herself away. Blaming the men, then sounding all reasonable. He write in the same style as a mod on a cheating site I linked to from a thread yesterday.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

lamaga said:


> You can play with technology all you want to, it's not going to fix the problem, which is a lack of communication with your wife.


This recurring pronouncement is profoundly inaccurate.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

OldWolf57 said:


> iheart, i think lama is a trojan fom a cheating site. every 1 of her or his post is about not snooping, and defending the skanks. he play the game well, but he has given himself/herself away. Blaming the men, then sounding all reasonable. He write in the same style as a mod on a cheating site I linked to from a thread yesterday.


I was wondering about that one... it DOES seem odd to throw in 2 cents on pretty much every post...


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

OldWolf57 said:


> iheart, i think lama is a trojan fom a cheating site. every 1 of her or his post is about not snooping, and defending the skanks. he play the game well, but he has given himself/herself away. Blaming the men, then sounding all reasonable. He write in the same style as a mod on a cheating site I linked to from a thread yesterday.


That would explain a lot. I just hope he/she doesn't do any damage


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

I wonder if the cheating site mod saw referrer links coming out if here and decided to come here and try to undermine BS trying to nail their WS.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shamwow (Aug 15, 2011)

keko said:


> 3d0d7e5fb2ce288813306e4d4636395e047a3d28
> 
> That is the name of the folder which keeps the text messages. Open it with notepad or a similar program.


TextPad reads it just fine, you can download it for free. NotePad (on my Win 7 machine) didn't like the file I pulled from backup folder on a Mac...opened in TextPad, and worked fine. From there you can save as a different filetype if you'd prefer (.txt, .rtf, etc). 

Also, set the View to word wrap, so it all stays on one page vertically. Otherwise you have to keep scrolling right and left while reading and it gets easy to lose your place.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iheartlife (Apr 4, 2012)

OldWolf57 said:


> iheart, i think lama is a trojan fom a cheating site. every 1 of her or his post is about not snooping, and defending the skanks. he play the game well, but he has given himself/herself away. Blaming the men, then sounding all reasonable. He write in the same style as a mod on a cheating site I linked to from a thread yesterday.


Thanks for the heads up. My thumbs were getting tired, lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## slater (Feb 3, 2012)

awesome advice guys. Got the file read it...no surprises either!


----------



## slater (Feb 3, 2012)

Shamwow said:


> TextPad reads it just fine, you can download it for free. NotePad (on my Win 7 machine) didn't like the file I pulled from backup folder on a Mac...opened in TextPad, and worked fine. From there you can save as a different filetype if you'd prefer (.txt, .rtf, etc).
> 
> Also, set the View to word wrap, so it all stays on one page vertically. Otherwise you have to keep scrolling right and left while reading and it gets easy to lose your place.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


can I use text pad on a mac? In snow leopard or lion or whatever cat I am running.


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

Good to hear.

If you get paranoid in the future, there are pen shaped VARs that you can place in her purse on the trips.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Hope1964 said:


> That would explain a lot. I just hope he/she doesn't do any damage


Actually an alien opposite view point of the consistent bias around here can only be a good thing.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

slater said:


> can I use text pad on a mac? In snow leopard or lion or whatever cat I am running.


On a mac it should open in "TextEdit" by default.
The Macs version of NotePad.

Edit:

This is supposedly a Mac equivalent of TextPad which is only for Windows.

http://macromates.com/


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Shamwow said:


> TextPad reads it just fine, you can download it for free. NotePad (on my Win 7 machine) didn't like the file I pulled from backup folder on a Mac...opened in TextPad, and worked fine. From there you can save as a different filetype if you'd prefer (.txt, .rtf, etc).
> 
> Also, set the View to word wrap, so it all stays on one page vertically. Otherwise you have to keep scrolling right and left while reading and it gets easy to lose your place.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Listen to ShamWow.

He`s played this game before.


----------



## iheartlife (Apr 4, 2012)

:smthumbup:


slater said:


> awesome advice guys. Got the file read it...no surprises either!


what we like to hear...


----------



## SweaterSoup (May 14, 2012)

slater said:


> I thought I was ok with tech. I synced my wife's iPhone. Can someone please walk me through getting the text file and decoding it. Do not just send me a link. I tried that but didn't understand the instructions for finding and then decoding the file_Posted via Mobile Device_


You might try Decipher TextMessage from Decipher Tools (Save text messages to your computer.). Yes, it costs money but it is fairly well done and makes it easy to go through them and see the conversations and any pictures that were sent. I use it to go through my kids texts (and now my wife's). Supposedly there is even the possibility of pulling back deleted texts since they are only soft-deleted initially.


----------



## slater (Feb 3, 2012)

SweaterSoup said:


> You might try Decipher TextMessage from Decipher Tools (Save text messages to your computer.). Yes, it costs money but it is fairly well done and makes it easy to go through them and see the conversations and any pictures that were sent. I use it to go through my kids texts (and now my wife's). Supposedly there is even the possibility of pulling back deleted texts since they are only soft-deleted initially.


THX I downloaded the free trial- that is sweet. So easy to use. I think I will buy it.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

I tried it, and it's not too bad, and cheap too. I like the recover deleted messages function too. Currently I'm using 










iPhone Backup Extractor for Windows and Mac










MobileSyncBrowser | View and Recover your iPhone data


----------



## Crazytown (Sep 27, 2010)

lordmayhem- Does the one you use recover deleted texts? Or just what is on the phone at the time of backup?


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Crazytown said:


> lordmayhem- Does the one you use recover deleted texts? Or just what is on the phone at the time of backup?


Deleted texts, yes. Deleted iMessages, no.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

lordmayhem said:


> Deleted texts, yes. Deleted iMessages, no.


I`ve been lurking a cheaters forum for the past week or so.

They`re purchasing iPhones because they believe iMessage is untraceable.

I haven`t figured out how to find iMessage logs/info but it`s got to be in there somewhere.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

The Decipher TextMessage one claims to be able to get the iMessages. I don't know since I don't have a iPhone, I have an android, and she has the iphone. So I haven't been able to really test it.

But I agree, the iMessages must be in the backup logs somewhere.


----------



## slater (Feb 3, 2012)

Really. iMessage is just a text between iPhones right? I pulled my wife's logs yesterday and our conversations were there. iPhone to iPhone which inherently is iMessage right?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

slater said:


> Really. iMessage is just a text between iPhones right? I pulled my wife's logs yesterday and our conversations were there. iPhone to iPhone which inherently is iMessage right?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


iPhone to iPhone is an iMessage yes.

Sometimes it doesn`t work for some reason but for the most part any text between two ios devices will be an iMessage since ios 5.

Were these message in a seperate area in the logs or right alongside other regular texts?


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

tacoma said:


> iPhone to iPhone is an iMessage yes.
> 
> Sometimes it doesn`t work for some reason but for the most part any text between two ios devices will be an iMessage since ios 5.
> 
> Were these message in a seperate area in the logs or right alongside other regular texts?


In that case, iPhone Backup Extractor and Mobile Sync Browser will work as well as Decipher TextMessage since I was able to see the texts between her friend who has an iPhone and her.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

lordmayhem said:


> In that case, iPhone Backup Extractor and Mobile Sync Browser will work as well as Decipher TextMessage since I was able to see the texts between her friend who has an iPhone and her.


Well I know where to find the logs so if I ever find myself actually needing to read them I`ll be PM`ing you LM for info on the proper decoding software.

I really wouldn`t want to have to read through those text files seriously, they`re a mess.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

lamaga said:


> You can play with technology all you want to, it's not going to fix the problem, which is a lack of communication with your wife.



that may be your experience. I found that my relationship with boyfriend improved when I let him know that I knew the details about him and his "ex as just a friend." It leads me to believe that men really appreciate women who are ballsy as opposed to those who prefer to remain as sitting ducks.

Regarding communication, maybe you should more specific. I've learned the hard way (as a divrocee) that _tawking_ things out just doesn't really work


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

tacoma said:


> I`ve been lurking a cheaters forum for the past week or so.
> 
> They`re purchasing iPhones because they believe iMessage is untraceable.
> 
> I haven`t figured out how to find iMessage logs/info but it`s got to be in there somewhere.


I think they say that because the iMessage doesn't show up on the bill


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> I think they say that because the iMessage doesn't show up on the bill


That`s probably it.

I`m so tech oriented I often over think things involving it.

It`s nice to know we`re ahead of them in their thought process though.

Their worried about phone call logs while we`re advising to check the actual back-up logs.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

well when a spouse is not snooping, it doesn't take much to cover your tracks, after all we trust the ones we love

My discovery was pure accident


----------



## OldWolf57 (Mar 20, 2012)

Slater, not jacking but, tocoma it's not the opposite point of view, just all lama post all oppose the most effective tool. Snooping. TY Slater, and keep up th good work.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

OldWolf57 said:


> Slater, not jacking but, tocoma it's not the opposite point of view, just all lama post all oppose the most effective tool. Snooping. TY Slater, and keep up th good work.


I understand wolf but there is an irrational "rabid" anti infidelity bias here and I appreciate a voice from the opposite end of the spectrum whether I agree with that voice or not.

I feel it can calm things down at times and perhaps make someone think a little longer before rushing into any action that may not be best for their situation.

It can`t hurt and if iLama has the stomach to endure the bit of bashing she`ll take I`d like to see her stick around for awhile.


----------



## piggyoink (Apr 10, 2012)

wonder if anything out there can extract snapchats...


----------

